# Favourite Andalusian and Lusitano stallions



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I am partial to my own horse's sire which is Oriano MC. If you google him you won't find him though. Was a great horse. It's hard to find an Andalusian I don't like!


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is one of my favorites and one I'd consider except that I feel his temperament might be a bit to hot for my mare.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is another favorite of mine. I wouldn't breed to him because I don't know how professional his owners are, If he is treated well, ridden, promoted as he should be etc... And based on a comment I read if his owners follow through with sending semen. But I do enjoy watching his video


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

They're all so gorgeous! I can't really pick favourites, they are all so lovely, and I'm at the beginning stages of learning about these breeds.

I am pretty partial to this stallion, he is local to my area and also the half-brother of my Gitana's grandsire. 

He is young still in this video, there doesn't seem to be any more recent footage available at this time.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Funny, I said there was no new footage and then I saw that they just posted a new video of him


----------

